# Where's Waldo 6/7/09



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

I rode Waldo after church today.  I did a down and back.  It took 1 hr 25 min.  Sorry no GPS track.  For those of you who rode it with me last year, the new part of the trail took me about 15 min past the hunters trail.  It was a cool section of rolling twisties with a couple of nice little climbs.  The trail takes you just about to the Housy River.  There were a couple of flags past where I stopped but the trail path was untouched.  I would like to get in touch with the trail builder.  I want to help rake out a few sections that need some love but don't want to cause more harm than good.  After I rode the Where's Waldo trail I headed down the fire road to the Housy and turned back.  Fun ride.  About 2 hrs in total.  Trying to get back there tomorrow morning.  MTB season has officially begun for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice Grassi, way to get out and ride for once.

I want to make it down there again this year.  That was a pretty fun ride last year, I'd like to see the work that's been done since then.


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

Poor Waldo. 

Nice that you got out today!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Poor Waldo.
> 
> Nice that you got out today!



Waldo had my number today.  It was a combination of being out of shape and trying to tackle the obstacles I cleared last season.  Barely stopped myself from taking a header into a sapling.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

any witness's to this supposed ride?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> any witness's to this supposed ride?



just the mosquitoes and birds that i saw.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like a cool place to ride.....Let me know about mondays ..Id like to try some new stuff

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice. Glad you finally started your season! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice job getting out on the trails. I was actually thinking about riding Waldo yesterday but decided to head for the Upper Paugussett trails on the other side of the river/lake. Waldo's on the must hit list this year so let me know if your headed over for a ride.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Sounds like a cool place to ride.....Let me know about mondays ..Id like to try some new stuff
> 
> steveo



for sure.  nice little place to sit and chill down by the river.  short, reasonable climbs.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Nice job getting out on the trails. I was actually thinking about riding Waldo yesterday but decided to head for the Upper Paugussett trails on the other side of the river/lake. Waldo's on the must hit list this year so let me know if your headed over for a ride.



will do.  i was hoping to get out this morning but the margaritas i had last night are telling me to chill instead.


----------

